
Market timing and some thoughts on self-driving car - zhanwei
https://medium.com/@zhanwei/market-timing-and-some-thoughts-on-self-driving-car-1df29ca71f6f?source=linkShare-7be35eb94696-1529331784
======
sharemywin
Still don't buy self driving cars is winner take all.

It's not a near-zero marginal cost business.

